# Best Roofing Gloves:



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

He did move quick and seemed like he wanted to work hard for those Mexicans. Imagine if he had a good teacher how good he could be.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

2ndGen said:


> Not me, but you get the picture. :thumbsup:
> (And trust you me, I'm wayyyyy faster than him)


and this video has what to do with you doing it in 60 secs?I know how to shingle,25yrs I got the idea.
you said...so lets see.you not some guy who better hope he's paid by the hour.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

roofwiz74 said:


> and this video has what to do with you doing it in 60 secs?I know how to shingle,25yrs I got the idea.
> you said...so lets see.you not some guy who better hope he's paid by the hour.



That is a darn good roofer. A bit raw, but good!

It was about the glove and nothing else!

That was the point of this entire dialogue!


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

man that video was pitiful.he was worried about being fast and didn't even know his job.Take the gun out of his hand.give him a hammer and pay him by the sq.dollar per nail that's missing.he'll learn.
these lazy ass kids get a gun think they are roofers and fast.I'd make that kid cry with the ole speed hatchet.freeking pitiful.slow down and do it right.then you get fast.
I'd never let that kid shingle with a gun.
but what do I know I'm some 14 yr old kid.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

I didn't post the vid or say I could do a bundle in 60 secs.
with gloves on.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

roofwiz74 said:


> and this video has what to do with you doing it in 60 secs?I know how to shingle,25yrs I got the idea.
> you said...so lets see.you not some guy who better hope he's paid by the hour.


Minus the coil change, how much material did he lay out in less than two minutes with a glove on?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> That is a darn good roofer. A bit raw, but good!
> 
> It was about the glove and nothing else!
> 
> That was the point of this entire dialogue!


*Yup! :thumbsup:*



> "post a video of you wearing those gloves and putting on a bundle in 60 secs."


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MJW said:


> He did move quick and seemed like he wanted to work hard for those Mexicans. Imagine if he had a good teacher how good he could be.


Give him to me and by the end of the day, I'd increase his production at least 100%. I'd turn him into and artisan. He's got the goods, he just needs the direction.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

This doesn't have anything to do with wearing gloves,but does have to do with nailing speed so I'd thought I'd throw it into the ring to see who comes out on each side of this opinion:


Do you thing the direction a roof is laid right to left or left to right increases or decreases speed?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

oldfrt said:


> This doesn't have anything to do with wearing gloves,but does have to do with nailing speed so I'd thought I'd throw it into the ring to see who comes out on each side of this opinion:
> 
> 
> One thing I noticed in that video is that he is right handed and working his courses left to right.
> ...


Same here, but I've had to learn to become ambidextrous roofing (yet, I can't do it anywhere else). I'm a rightee too and of course prefer to work from left to right. Makes sense to me...like reading a book. Personally, I rack them (not stack them). Which leads to my next thread idea! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

2ndGen
You answered before I edited so it will hard to retract my original quote,but,to correct myself:
He's not actually reaching across his body to grab his next shingle,but I've tried his method and it doesn't feel comfortable to me at all.
I think it has something to do with the stance.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

oldfrt said:


> 2ndGen
> You answered before I edited so it will hard to retract my original quote,but,to correct myself:
> He's not actually reaching across his body to grab his next shingle,but I've tried his method and it doesn't feel comfortable to me at all.
> I think it has something to do with the stance.


Yep. When I've stacked them, instead of reaching up to get the shingle, I grab it by the lower corner and tug on them with a quick flick of my left wrist to the right...it places the shingle right where I want it.

One quick movement. And it's "Flick! Ptiss! Ptiss! Ptiss Ptiss!"

:laughing:

His gun sounds anemic. Sounds like it needs the O-Rings replaced. It seems to be cycling twice on each nail after the first nail so it sounds like he's installing 6 nails instead of 4. 

Here's a video of a guy who's fast, but who consistantly places the nails to far in from the edge of the shingle. Plus, he doesn't have a good rythm yet either. I dont' know why it's so difficult. I got my rythm the first day I used a gun. I guess it's like dancing. Some have that natural rythm, some don't. I hate to see guys fumble on a roof. An occasional fumble is ok, but to consistantly figit around and drop things and mess up, it's ugly!


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

I get thirsty just watching these guys work.

I don't know what it is about roofing,but I have to keep a jug of water handy even if it's still cool weather.

He's pretty fast but(IMO) waisting time every time he drops his gun or lifts the end of the shingle.

* Here's a video of a guy who's fast, but who consistantly places the nails to far in from the edge of the shingle:
*Either his legs are too short to get a good stance for his swing or he's in way too much of a hurry.lousy nailing pattern.

Hey.
Where's his gloves?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

oldfrt said:


> I get thirsty just watching these guys work.
> 
> I don't know what it is about roofing,but I have to keep a jug of water handy even if it's still cool weather.
> 
> ...


:laughing: Gloves? He can't even work right, how can you expect him to use gloves?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Drops the gun EVERY time.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Drops the gun EVERY time.


That aggravates me when I look at it. Makes no darn sense.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Slows progress. Wears out installer. Destroys gun sooner. Mildly damages newly installed 3-tab. Stresses air-line..........

Remember..........I am a "once-was" torch-man and I have not touched a 3 or Architectural since 2002. So who am I to say anything?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Slows progress. Wears out installer. Destroys gun sooner. Mildly damages newly installed 3-tab. Stresses air-line..........
> 
> Remember..........I am a "once-was" torch-man and I have not touched a 3 or Architectural since 2002. So who am I to say anything?


One unncessary move repeated 15,000 times a day...do the math.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

2ndGen, you claim to know so much and do so much, but you still rack shingles straight up? That's a big no no.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

MJW said:


> 2ndGen, you claim to know so much and do so much, but you still rack shingles straight up? That's a big no no.



Seen MANY a great job of Racking. Stacking PREVENTS, if done correctly, the compounding of a single mistake. It is a process for the not-so-precise Roofer.

Racking is quite alright if you really know how to "sling the shing".

Just MHO!!!

A staggered stack procedure IS much safer, but unnecessary.


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

Unnessary?If you consider your shingle warranty unnessary


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

johnk said:


> Unnessary?If you consider your shingle warranty unnessary



If you "tuck" every other one , it is the same.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> If you "tuck" every other one , it is the same.



Not with Landmarks or Timberlines. Racking is only acceptable as an alternate method on 3-tabs, if anyone uses them anymore.

Before anyone jumps, I know there are a few other shingles that can be or should be racked, but it isn't often that they are used.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I will assume that you have a valid point. It has been a while. I really should not even comment.


POST SCRIPT: I thought that this was a Glove Thread???? How we do stray!


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

I was just wondering what you meant by tuck every other one in?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

You butt one the next one you lift and tuck. You butt one the next you lift and tuck. Watch the videos.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *A W Smith*  
_laminates I do this way








_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *A W Smith*  
_three tabs I do this way








_

That is EXACTLY the argument!!! Looks quite correct to me.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!


So what are the best roofing gloves??????


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

The best roofing gloves are your bare hands!!:thumbup:


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

lol,got to love rookies.still worried about their pretty little hands and not getting the job done.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MJW said:


> 2ndGen, you claim to know so much and do so much, but you still rack shingles straight up? That's a big no no.


MJW, 
I can run up a rack of shingles 30+ feet with the same 1/8" exposure at the bottom of the tab over the shingle it's laying on...consistantly. You can strike a line off of my work. I'm *skilled *like that. 

I'm sure that there are Roofers who can stack them and get the same effect. 
When you're good, you're good. Doesn't matter what you do. 
I could probably stack them that well too. 
But I prefer racking them. 
For me, it's faster. 

Racking is just another way of installing shingles; For eons. 

*"No brag. Just fact." 
Will Sonnett*


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Seen MANY a great job of Racking. Stacking PREVENTS, if done correctly, the compounding of a single mistake. It is a process for the not-so-precise Roofer.
> 
> Racking is quite alright if you really know how to "sling the shing".
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. :thumbsup: Stacking is the "safe" way to roof and is great for Roofers with less experience and for experienced Roofers who prefer to roof that way. And they wouldn't get a debate from me. To each his own. 

It all depends on the man with the shingle in his hand.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

you are wrong man.racking is not an acceptable installation method.if you were the kind of contractor that put warranty roofs on a rep would of let you know by now.


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

Well said 2nd gen!!


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MJW said:


> Not with Landmarks or Timberlines. Racking is only acceptable as an alternate method on 3-tabs, if anyone uses them anymore.
> 
> Before anyone jumps, I know there are a few other shingles that can be or should be racked, but it isn't often that they are used.


I can't speak for Timberline, but no where in my CertainTeed Master Shingle Applicator Manual does it forbid the racking method. It illustrates the stacking method and only says that edges cannot be withing 3 1/2" of each other (something that would never happen with racked shingles as the have a minimum of 6" between edges). 

Do you know of a spec that outrightly forbids any other method other than stacking? 

Personally, I use a *random *rack pattern for Landmarks with no 6" standard. It really hides the edges...a lot more than stacking them does. 
With each roof being different (except for tract housing production jobs), 
I craft each roof one at a time. 

When I pull up to a job to start, I stand back and look at the roof and listen to her with my eyes. I allow her to tell me what I need to do to her to make her happy...to make her watertight. Then, instinctually, I follow her instructions and do what she asks. Sometimes she asks me for a repair by telling me her deck is too soft at a valley or around a chimney. Sometimes, she tells me to just bang away like there's no tomorrow, that she's alright. 

For me, there are no "hard and fast" rules. As long as I perform above expectations, that's all that matters.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> So what are the best roofing gloves??????


Youngstown Roofer's Plus Heavy Utility










The Roofer''s Plus glove is reinforced with extensive, double-stitched asphalt. This glove is specifically designed for abrasive applications.

The is a versatille, fullfinger work glove made for abrasive tasks.

-Extensive asphalt reinforcement
-Full finger reinforcement
-Durable nylon fouchettes
-Internal knuckle protection
-Supportive FlexMesh™ cuff

Also available with cut finger tips:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

roofwiz74 said:


> lol,got to love rookies.still worried about their pretty little hands and not getting the job done.


Shut up Gollum! :laughing::laughing::laughing:

This is why "you" need gloves!


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Read the new MSA book. It specifically says not to rack laminate shingles. I just read it 20 minutes ago. Just spoke with the Rep the other day at a 'invite only' meeting with Certainteed. This is the info. They have denied claims because of racking.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MJW said:


> Read the new MSA book. It specifically says not to rack laminate shingles. I just read it 20 minutes ago. Just spoke with the Rep the other day at a 'invite only' meeting with Certainteed. This is the info. They have denied claims because of racking.


I have the latest [Eight Edition] MSA Manual (just got it a few days ago). I found no where that states that racking is "not" allowed or that stacking is the "only" approved method. 

I'm not debating what you're stating, but I'm just telling you what I "didn't" find (my rep is out...been trying to get him for a few weeks now). 

Tell me what page you see that it forbids racking or states that only stacking is the approved method. Maybe I'm just not spry enough to see it. :laughing:


----------



## Glidgle (Jun 17, 2015)

...


----------



## Glidgle (Jun 17, 2015)

roofwiz74 said:


> I use my hands then pick the dried pieces of blister off.gloves are for women gardeners.


Created an account just to reply to this: What about women roofers you misogynistic prick. All I want in life is gloves that survive roofing and fit my stupidly tiny woman-hands.


----------

